
A student loan crisis is an underemployment catastrophe - paulpauper
https://medium.com/@eric_seufert/the-student-loan-crisis-is-really-an-underemployment-catastrophe-96181e937a10
======
thedevindevops
It would be great if the scope of this article wasn't just limited to the US.

